# Lenovo legion y520-15ikb



## Zar Marco (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi all, I'm new on this forum. I've an Lenovo Legion Y520, with Intel Core i7 7700HQ 8GB ram and NVidia 1050GTX as GPU. Someone have installed FreeBSD on Lenovo Legion Y520-15ikb? I've created boot swap ZFS root and ZFS home from cgdisk on OpenSuSe. Can I use this partition on installer FreeBSD?


----------

